# Nature and Landscape Photos Feedback



## digitalpix (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a Canon S45 and have a collection of nature and landscape photographs I have taken while on vacation and around my home town. My website Nature and Landscape Photography by John Solimine is located at http://digitalpix.ca Please feel free to take a look and provide me with any feedback.

Thanks for your time,

John Solimine
http://digitalpix.ca


----------



## Corry (Oct 21, 2005)

Wrong forum.  This is a gallery, not a place to post your website...that would be in the websites forum. Mod please move.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 21, 2005)

done deal.


----------



## digitalpix (Oct 21, 2005)

sorry about that...thanks.


----------

